# Fritzz oder Stereo ?



## Brausa (4. Dezember 2006)

Für nächste Saison soll ein neues Bike her.

Klar ist bisher dass es ein Cube oder vielleicht noch ein Fusion sein soll  mir gefällt die Hinterbau-Kinematik einfach ;-)

Ich suche, wie so viele, die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Möglichst leicht Bergauf und maximaler Spaß Bergab. Konditionell kann ich nicht mit Semileistungssportlern mithalten. Ich fahre zwar erst eine Saison (vorher Enduro (mit Motor), aber hab auch nicht die Wettkampfambitionen dass ich 4mal die Woche trainiere, oder am Wochenende auf Saufen verzichte wenns was zu feiern gibt ;-)....
Meine Samstagstouren waren so ca. 500-900Hm, bisher fast immer aus den Moser Offroad Bänden. Trails bisher bis ca. S2 (das dürften so 5 von 6 Sternen im Moser sein), nächstes Jahr sollen aber auch S3 in Angriff genommen werden. 
2m Drops usw. werden nicht gemacht, aber einen Meter ins Flache soll es schon aushalten (ist aber nicht die Regel bei mir!). Auch kein Bikepark...

Wo liegen in euren Augen die konkreten Vor- und Nachteile beim Stereo und Fritzz,?
Ist das Fritzz uneingeschränkt Uphilltauglich und das Stereo Trailtauglich? 

Andere Idee: Kann beim Stereo auch eine 36er Gabel wie im Fritzz verbaut werden?


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Dezember 2006)

moin,also das stereo ist ein all mountain bike. es hat am hinterbau 130mm federweg und an der gabel auch ( je nach hersteller ) . das fritzz ist eher ein enduro-bike und hat daher mehr federweg ( wieviel weiß ich jetzt nicht, da ich ein stereo fahre ), aber das kann dir bonzai beantworten. ich würde dir eher zu dem stereo raten, da es sehr gut uphilltauglich ist, und leichter als das fritzz. im downhill reichen 130 mm federweg völlig aus ) *grins*.im ernst ... , fahr auch gerne trails , hab es aber noch nicht geschafft, das stereo ans limit zu bringen.ich denke es kommt mehr auf deine vorlieben an. möchtest du zwischenzeitlich mal schieben, nimm das fritzz. möchtest du alle berge hinauffahren, nimm das stereo.v.g. vom 100% überzeugtem stereo-fahrer ..-sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2006)

stereo reicht bergab für alles, was du da beschreibst, 
und bergauf wirst du damit eher froh als mit dem fritzz - vor allem, wenn du nicht die top-kondition hast, um ein paar kg zusätzlich hochzuschleppen.


----------



## Trumpf (4. Dezember 2006)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> möchtest du zwischenzeitlich mal schieben, nimm das fritzz. möchtest du alle berge hinauffahren, nimm das stereo.v.g. vom 100% überzeugtem stereo-fahrer ..-sören



Also Ich habe ein Fritzz, komme aber sehr gut jeden Berg hinauf. Ich musste noch nirgends schieben nur weil ich ein Fritzz habe. Und der topfitte Leistungssportler bin ich auch nicht. 
Aber gut, 3KG mehr hat es natürlich als das Stereo.


----------



## Bond007 (4. Dezember 2006)

Kann das *Stereo* auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, da ich damals ein Bike für die gleichen genannten Anforderungen suchte!  
Und jetzt noch mit den geilen Lackierungen, da kannste designmäßig auch nix falsch machen!


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2006)

kann dem bond nur zustimmen...........


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi Braus,

ich muss mich (als überzeugter Fritzzer) in mancher Hinsicht meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz anschliessen.
Das Stereo ist leichter, keine Frage. Auch die Geometrie spricht für die besseren Uphill-Eigenschaften. Federwegstechnisch ist es auch ausreichend, wenn man bedenkt das ich mit meinem XC Pro (120mmFW) zu Beginn 2006 im Bikepark-Bischofsmais die DH-Strecken runtergeblockert bin.

Jetzt zu dem Fritzz:
Es ist entgegen aller Aussagen und auch bei meinem aktuellen Aufbau (Signatur) mit ca.18kg durchaus Uphilltauglich. Ich bin ebenfalls keine Konditionssau und bringe mit meinen 85kg auch einiges an Gewicht mit (incl. Gepäck 90kg). Aber bei ordentlich ausgefahrener Sattelstütze (danke an Cube das man sie voll versenken kann) klappte der Uphil am Gardasee hoch auf den Altissimo ohne Probleme, schieben war kaum nötig.
Bergab zeigt Fritzz selbstverständlich sein wahres Können. Agil, leicht, schluckfreudig ohne Ende, eine Geometrie die Spass garantiert ... ich habe immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht wenn ich an die DH-Strecken am Lago denke 
Die 167mm Federweg im Heck sprechen für sich ....

Also unter den gegebenen Umständen stimme ich meinen Kollegen hier zu, das Stereo ist ein Uphill-Tourenorientiertes-All-Mountain-Bike, mit dem du sehr zufrieden sein wirst und ebenfalls deinen Spass hast.

Aber meine Begeisterung zu der Spassmaschine Fritzz zwingt mich dazu dir zu sagen, es geht damit den Berg hoch (nicht so schnell wie mit'm Stereo, evtl.) und Bergab wirst du schreien vor Begeisterung .... ok, vielleicht etwas dick aufgetragen, aber ich steh auf Fritzz und im Endeffekt bin ich mehr als nur begeistert von dem Bike und seinem Potenzial.

Also wenn du das Gewicht im Rahmen hältst, die Reifen nicht allzu schwer wählst und keine allzu weiche Mischung, dann ist (aus meiner Sicht) auf lange Sicht Fritzz die Eierlegende Vollmilchsau .... aber wie schon geschrieben ... alles subjektiv.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Brausa (5. Dezember 2006)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten - das macht die Entscheidung leider nicht leichter. Wenn man mal das Gewicht ausser Acht lässt, wie ist denn die Geometrie vom Fritzz? Könnte man damit auch Flachlandtouren (bitte nicht schlagen ) fahren, oder ist da ein zweit-Bike zu empfehlen?

Rein vom Gewicht würde bei mir das Fritzz eher etwas leichter, da mir die Noby Nic bisher immmer gereicht haben. In 2,4 dürften Durchschläge auch kein Thema sein...

Prinzipiell wäre das Stereo wahrscheinlich universeller für meine Zwecke geeignet, da ich damit nicht ausschließlich Trails fahre (Freundin). Allerdings weckt das Fritzz doch gewisse haben-will Emotionen...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten - das macht die Entscheidung leider nicht leichter. Wenn man mal das Gewicht ausser Acht lässt, wie ist denn die Geometrie vom Fritzz? Könnte man damit auch Flachlandtouren (bitte nicht schlagen ) fahren, oder ist da ein zweit-Bike zu empfehlen?



Ja, mit dem Fritzz sind auf jeden Fall auch Flachlandtouren möglich.
Wie ich shcon geschrieben habe kann man durch korrektes Anpassen der Sattelstütze Fritzz auch auf Touren bewegen. Man kann aber u.U. (kann auch daran liegen das ich Gr. M genommen habe um ein agileres Spassmobil zu haben) das Gefühl haben, etwas von hinten in Richtung Tretlager zu treten. Mich persönlich stört es nicht.
Generell fahre ich aber auch lieber mit meinem XC Pro Touren hier im "Flachland" da ich mit meinen 1,90m dort Gr. L gewählt habe. Die Sitzposition ist schon wesentlich Tourenlastiger und ich habe mein Fritzz ja auch etwas dicker und robuster aufgebaut.



> Rein vom Gewicht würde bei mir das Fritzz eher etwas leichter, da mir die Noby Nic bisher immmer gereicht haben. In 2,4 dürften Durchschläge auch kein Thema sein...


Hmm, da widerspreche ich dir jetzt mal ganz dreist. Der Nobby Nic ist für Tourenfahrer und CC-Racer sicher ein klasse Reifen auf Grund seines geringen Gewichtes und der 3-Compund-Mischung ... im Vergleich zu einem Fat Albert (auch nicht wirklich schwerer ... ich glaube 200 Gr. max. pro Reifen) oder natürlich der Big Betty ist der Reifen, was den Durchschlagschutz angeht, hoffnungslos unterlegen. Das geringe Gewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.



> Prinzipiell wäre das Stereo wahrscheinlich universeller für meine Zwecke geeignet, da ich damit nicht ausschließlich Trails fahre (Freundin). Allerdings weckt das Fritzz doch gewisse *haben-will Emotionen*...


EIN GANZ WICHTIGES ARGUMENT .... 
Sicher, es ist deine Entscheidung, aber nicht das du im Nachhinein dastehst und bemängelst das dein Bike zu wenig auf der Brust hat. deine Freundin einfach mit auf die Trails nehmen ... sie wird es lieben und dann braucht ihr beide etwas mehr FW im Bike 

Aber fahre doch einfach mal bei deinem Händler in der Nähe vorbei und vergleiche praktisch beide Bikes miteinander (wo kommst du her?Sonst hätte ich dir gleich meinen Dealer empfohlen) ... dann wird sich das Thema Sinn oder Unsinn von ganz alleine lösen .... wie gesagt, ich würde Fritzz nicht mehr hergeben wollen.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## fatz (5. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Der Nobby Nic ist für Tourenfahrer und CC-Racer sicher ein klasse Reifen auf Grund seines geringen Gewichtes und der 3-Compund-Mischung


nicht mal zum tourenfahren ist das ding was gescheites. die seitenfuehrung ist schon auf
einer forststrasse besch....
@Braus:
ich denk dir langt ein stereo. aber freund dich schon mal mit dem gedanken an, dass deine
freundin auch eins braucht, weil auch mitm stereo kommst von den trails nimmer runter. 
meine hat sich zur selben zeit wie ich eines geholt und auch so darf ich mir einiges zu dem 
thema anhoeren....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Dezember 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht mal zum tourenfahren ist das ding was gescheites. die seitenfuehrung ist schon auf
> einer forststrasse besch....
> @Braus:
> ich denk dir langt ein stereo. aber freund dich schon mal mit dem gedanken an, dass deine
> ...



Im Grunde denke ich auch es reicht ein Stereo ... aber bei dir, Franz, ist das dann ja wohl der Optimalfall ... beide Partner sind verrückt nach Trailaction. So muss das sein ..... 

Nochmal kurz zur Geometrie vom Fritzz.
Das Oberrohr ist merklich weiter nach unten gezogen als beim Stereo, dadurch entsteht natürlich eine etwas höhere Agilität und Beinfreiheit ... aber das nur so am Rande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Im Grunde denke ich auch es reicht ein Stereo ... aber bei dir, Franz, ist das dann ja wohl der Optimalfall ... beide Partner sind verrückt nach Trailaction. So muss das sein .....


jo! auch wenn ich sie da hin und wieder ein bissl ueberforder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2006)

@ brausa                                                                                                 also mal im ernst, ich denke auch , das das stereo dein idealbike wäre. das fritzz ist , sorry wenn ich da bonzai widersprechen muß, doch eher ein reines enduro-bike (downhill). die eierlegende wollmilchsau ist definitiv das stereo.


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2006)

was ist jetzt die frage, brausa?

1.) A oder B?
2.) soll ich mir beik A kaufen? was meint ihr? oder 
3.) ich will unbedingt beik A - was hält mich davon ab?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Dezember 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> jo! auch wenn ich sie da hin und wieder ein bissl ueberforder.



Das kenne ich ... aber es wird und nächste Saison können wir Jungs uns drauf gefasst machen das uns die Mädels um die Ohren fliegen 



dubbel schrieb:


> was ist jetzt die frage, brausa?
> 
> 1.) A oder B?
> 2.) soll ich mir beik A kaufen? was meint ihr? oder
> 3.) ich will unbedingt beik A - was hält *mich* davon ab?



Nichts sollte einen davon abhalten ....

Ich nehm den Telefonjoker !!!


----------



## Brausa (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich Quote mich mal selber:



Brausa schrieb:


> Kann beim Stereo auch eine 36er Gabel wie im Fritzz verbaut werden?



Prinzipiell erscheint mir das Stereo schon sehr gut, allerdings wäre mir etwas mehr Federweg vorne recht, und die 36er Gabeln dürften auch merklich steifer sein, deshalb überlege ich noch. Hinten hat das Stereo lt. Bike Messung ja bereits gut 150mm Federweg, was für meinen Zweck absolut O.K. ist.

Zum Thema vergleichen: Im Moment siehts da bei den Händlern sehr mau aus, die haben ja oft nichtmal ein Stereo in passender Größe, geschweige denn die verschiedenen Ausstattungen, bzw. ein Fritzz zum Vergleichen da.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. Dezember 2006)

Die 36 ist steifer ... als was? Als die All Mountain? Das rührt alleine schon von der Steckachse her. Den Unterschied zum "normalen" Schnellspanner merkst du sofort.

Das Stereo hat hinten 130mm FW ... da wird es mit den 160mm wohl etwas unstimmig werden.


Uberdies ... Fritzz hat hinten 167mm ... von daher hat das mit der 66 und 170mm sehr gut gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab das Stereo noch nicht live probiert, wie gesagt lt. Bike Messung sind es tatsächlich über 150mm Federweg an der Hinterachse, welchen 130mm an der Vorderachse gegenüber stehen. Das finde ich etwas schade, das es zumindest die Fox auch mit 140mm Federweg gibt...

Mit steifer meinte ich natürlich steifer als die 32er Gabeln, die im Stereo verbaut werden, was ja durch den größeren Durchmesser klar ist...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2006)

STOP !!!    die fox-gabel ist an das stereo angepasst worden von fox und hat einen federweg von 90 - 130 mm. die "normale" fox hat 100 - 140mm.verwechsel das bitte nicht. das nur vorweg zur info.


----------



## dubbel (5. Dezember 2006)

die 150 mm aus der bike haben wenig mit der realität zu tun.


----------



## fatz (6. Dezember 2006)

warum?
hab meins noch nie nagemessen, aber wenn du das hier schon so in den raum schmeisst....


----------



## dubbel (6. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2449425#post2449425


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2006)

aha! dann werd ich doch mal den meterstab nehmen und die luft ablassen muessen......


----------



## ShogunZ (7. Dezember 2006)

@Brausa: Ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem und es ist wirklich keine einfache Entscheidung.
Wie du siehst, habe ich mich fürs Fritzz entschieden.
Ich fahre auch mal ne gemütliche Runde am Kanal entlang und es ist wirklich gar kein Problem.
Bergauf ist das Bike natürlich kein Kletterkünstler, jedoch habe ich auch nicht mehr Schiebepassagen wie mit meinem alten CC Bike.

Die Vorteile des Fritzz hat ja Bonzai schon recht "nett" beschrieben.


----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> aha! dann werd ich doch mal den meterstab nehmen und die luft ablassen muessen......



warum?
du hast doch schon beik & gabel...


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum?
> du hast doch schon beik & gabel...



nur aus reiner neugierde....


----------



## Wuudi (7. Dezember 2006)

Die Fox ist nicht speziell für Cube optimiert, oder doch ?

Jedenfalls wird die RLC mit Talas II und 140mm, die Talas X mit 130mm ausgeliefert.

Und in der Mountainbike "harmonierte" das Stereo auch mit der tollen 140mm Minute ...Papier ist geduldig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Und in der Mountainbike "harmonierte" das Stereo auch mit der tollen 140mm Minute ...Papier ist geduldig...



wenn du mich fragst, vertraegt das stereo auch eine noch laengere gabel ohne probleme.
wichtig ist nur, dass du sie zum rauffahren entsprechend weit runter kriegst.
abgesehen davon kommt es eh nicht auf den federweg sondern auf die einbaulaenge an, die
ich allerdings jetzt nicht fuer die beiden gabeln nachgeschaut hab.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. Dezember 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du mich fragst, vertraegt das stereo auch eine noch laengere gabel ohne probleme.
> wichtig ist nur, dass du sie zum rauffahren entsprechend weit runter kriegst.
> abgesehen davon kommt es eh nicht auf den federweg sondern auf die einbaulaenge an, die
> ich allerdings jetzt nicht fuer die beiden gabeln nachgeschaut hab.



Genauso ging es mir auch mit dem Fritzz.
Mein Händler hatte zuerst bedenken was die Einbauhöhe der 66 im Fritzz angeht, meine Wenigkeit war auch zu Beginn etwas verunsichert. Aber da die 2006er Gabel in etwa 2cm tiefer bauen als die 2005er ergab sich (aus meiner Sicht) ein sehr harmonisches Gefühl auf dem Bike.
Sicher, bei extremen Steigungen wird es sehr eng, da bräuchte man noch so eine Chopper-Rückenstütze, aber es gibt ja genügend Modelle an Federgabeln die satt FW haben und sich traveln lassen.


----------



## Brausa (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Stereo in "echt" angeschaut, ist wirklich ein feines Teil. Vor allem der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr gut, deutlich besser als beim Stumpjumper welches ich im direkten Vergeich probiert habe.

Allerdings finde ich das Oberrohr zu hoch. Viel Freiraum ist da nicht mehr.... (20" bei 1,87m. 18" war aber deutlich zu klein) Das ist beim Specialzed doch besser gelöst.

Ich will mir daher auf jeden Fall nochmal das Fritzz anschauen. Leider erweist sich das als Problem, da zumindes Rabe in München diese nicht ohne Bestellung in den Laden stellt. Hat jemand einen Tipp welcher Händer im Großraum München ein solches am Laden hat, bzw. wo man eine Probefahrt machen kann?

Noch eine Frage zu den Laufrädern im Fritzz. Sind die mit Schnellspanner, oder Steckachse befestigt? Wenn Steckachse, ist der Ausbau ählich schnell+einfach?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Stereo in "echt" angeschaut, ist wirklich ein feines Teil. Vor allem der Hinterbau funktioniert sehr gut, deutlich besser als beim Stumpjumper welches ich im direkten Vergeich probiert habe.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich das Oberrohr zu hoch. Viel Freiraum ist da nicht mehr.... (20" bei 1,87m. 18" war aber deutlich zu klein) Das ist beim Specialzed doch besser gelöst.



Das Problem hast du mit dem Fritzz natürlich nicht....



> Noch eine Frage zu den Laufrädern im Fritzz. Sind die mit Schnellspanner, oder Steckachse befestigt? Wenn Steckachse, ist der Ausbau ählich schnell+einfach?



Vorne ist es ja abhängig von der Gabel, welche du montierst.
Die RS hat das SRAM Maxle-Steckachsensystem verbaut, welches so ähnlich funktioniert wie ein Schnellspannsystem, aber auch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite eingeschraubt wird. Der Hinterbau wird in jedem Fall so ausgerüstet sein.
Ich persönlich finde das Maxxle-System hervorragend. Steif, schnelle Montage und Demontage des LR ist gewährleistet ... sehr gut.
Vorne habe ich ja auf Grund der MZ 66 eine reine Steckachse was etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, dafür aber verdammt steif ist. Aber der Unterschied zum Maxxle-System ist nicht (kaum) spührbar.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Brausa (9. Dezember 2006)

Hast du vor deinem Fritzz kauf auch mal das Fusion Freak angeschaut? Das wirkt (auf den Fotos) von der Geometrie nicht ganz so freeride-orientiert wie das Fritzz


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hast du vor deinem Fritzz kauf auch mal das Fusion Freak angeschaut? Das wirkt (auf den Fotos) von der Geometrie nicht ganz so freeride-orientiert wie das Fritzz




Bei dem Fusion werden die Geometriedaten auch ein wenig anders sein, was rein optisch jetzt schlecht zu bewerten ist.
Aber ich muss gestehen, ich habe von Anfang an kein anderes Bike als Fritzz angeschaut 
Einmal habe ich ganz kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt zu wechseln, das muss Mai oder so gewesen sein, da es sich mit dem Liefertermin ja so ewig hinausgezögert hat, aber mich im selben Moment selbst gescholten und wieder ein Bild vom Fritzz angeschaut ...


----------



## Bond007 (10. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Stereo in "echt" angeschaut, ist wirklich ein feines Teil.
> Allerdings finde ich das Oberrohr zu hoch. Viel Freiraum ist da nicht mehr.... (20" bei 1,87m. 18" war aber deutlich zu klein)



Nur eine kleine Anmerkung - ich bin 1,86 und mir war´s *20"er* auch zu hoch bzw. groß, weshalb dann eine später stattfindende Fahrt mit dem danach auch gekauften *18"er-Stereo* die perfekte Lösung war bzw. ist!   
Und ich empfind´s keinesfalls als zu "klein" - da kannst überall super fahren, äußerst wendig.


----------



## Knuffi (10. Dezember 2006)

@Bond007
Ich bin auch 1,86 Meter und habe mir das 20 Zoll bestellt. Welche Schrittlänge hast Du denn ? Ich habe 92 cm. Das Oberrohr stöst bei mir im stehen fast an. Jetzt überlege ich ob ich lieber das 18er mal probe fahren sollte, nicht das ich zur falschen Größe greife. Was meinst Du


----------



## gerrit981 (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mir zwar das fritzz bestellt, bin aber auch mal mit den 18 und 20 zoll stereos gefahren. Bei 185 cm und 90 cm hätten beide gepasst, das 20 eher tourenorientiert das 18 verspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (11. Dezember 2006)

*@Knuffi:* Meine Schrittlänge dürfte auch so bei 90-92 liegen. Ich hatte ja anfangs auch mit dem 20"er angefangen, aber da wurd´s dann doch seeeeeeeehr eng im Schritt, sodass ich sofort auf das 18"er umgestiegen bin - das passte perfekt!  
Auf jeden Fall beide Größen testen, sonst erlebst vielleicht doch noch eine (böse) Überraschung.


----------



## Brausa (11. Dezember 2006)

mir war das 18 Zoll zu kompakt/kurz. Lt. Händler wäre die Größe bei 1,87m total zu klein (Rabe, München), aber das ist halt doch eher eine subjektive Entscheidung...


----------



## Bond007 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hab ja mein Stereo auch beim *Rabe* geholt, allerdings in O´haching draußen, da wurde mir nach dem Test des 20"er gleich zum Kleineren geraten, was auch goldrichtig war.  
Es gibt echt nix Schlimmeres, wenn man ein Bike kauft, was nach (relativ) kurzer Zeit nimmer paßt.


----------



## gerrit981 (11. Dezember 2006)

Wenne beim 20 er zu schnell absteigts wirds wirklich eng...


----------



## Knuffi (11. Dezember 2006)

Mein Dealer ist ja auch der Rabe, in der Lindwurmstrasse. Da werde ich doch nochmal hinfahren und mir dem 18er eine Runde drehen.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## r19andre (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

überlege mir auch ein Stereo zu holen.

Kann mir mal jemand den Abstand vom Boden bis Oberkante Oberrohr mittig nachmessen?. Also der Punkt wo man drüber stehen würde, wegen der Schrittfreiheit. Will kein Rührei?

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Andre,

hier siehst Du die Geometriedaten.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Geometrie_id_11081_.htm

Die Höhe OK. Oberrohr hinten kann man nur ca. berechnen, weil das Sattelrohr ja schräg ist.

Ich würde sagen 
bei 22" ca. 850 mm
bei 20" ca. 800mm
bei 18" ca. 760 mm

Ich habe Schrittlänge 950 ohne Schuhe, aber beim biken hat man normalerweise Schuhe mit 20 bis 30 mm Sohlenaufbau an.
Deshalb habe ich mit meinem 22" auch keine Probleme.

Die Beinlänge ermittelst du mit einem "Rohr" im Schritt.
Beine zusammen und horizontal feste bis zum Knochen hochziehen.
Dann mit Zollstock bis Oberkante Rohr messen..............

Viel Spaß..........


----------



## Brausa (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaue die Daten sind zu niedrig gegriffen. Ich hab auch irgendwas um 95/96 cm Schritthöhe und das 20 Zoll geht gerade so "unten rein" (gerade so im Sinnne von keine Berührung zu spüren)

Ich war auch bei Rabe Oberhaching, lt. seiner Aussage ist beim 20" die Sattelstütze schon so weit ausgezogen dass das 18" keinen Sinn macht. Ich werds trotzdem nochmal probefahren....., denn der Freiraum könnte für Spaßorientierte Biker wie gesagt schon größer sein.


----------



## r19andre (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey,
danke für den Link, aber soweit war ich auch schon.
Aber genau der Punkt wo das B eingezeichnet ist wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen. Also mitte Oberrohr bis zum Boden.
Das mit der Schrittlänge war auch klar.
Danke und Grüße
Andre

PS: werde mir aber das 20" bestellen da ich auch nen LTD in 20" hatte und da schon eine 400er Stütze rein musste.


----------



## ICD10 (12. Dezember 2006)

Info zum Thema Rahmengröße: Die P6 Sattelstütze in meinem Stereo war 48 cm lang!!! Laut Gebrauchsanweisung müssen davon mindestens 8 cm im Rohr bleiben.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bond007 (12. Dezember 2006)

ICD10 schrieb:


> Die P6 Sattelstütze in meinem Stereo war 48 cm lang!!! Laut Gebrauchsanweisung müssen davon mindestens 8 cm im Rohr bleiben.



 Hatte mich beim 1. Mal schon stark gewundert, als ich den Sattel beim Trailfahr´n nach unten absenken wollte und´s net weit genug ging...als dann die *ellenlange* Stütze zum Vorschein kam, sägte ich da gleich mal a großes Stück ab, seitdem funzt´s einwandfrei und die 8 cm Mindestlänge im Rohr halt ich locker noch ein.


----------



## fatz (13. Dezember 2006)

war meine auch. lieber absaegen als drankleben.....


----------



## Brausa (14. Dezember 2006)

*Wegen Posten im falschen Thread hab ich die letzten 3 Antworten hier reingestellt:*

Ich tendiere mittlerweile immer mehr zum Fritzz, da ich beim Stereo nur wieder rumbasteln würde (Gabel mind. Pike, eher Lyrik....). 

Deswegen eine Frage an den Fritzzer vom Dienst ;-)

Du fährst ja bei ähnlicher Größe ein 18Zoll. 
Was denkst du wie, schauts mit 20" aus -> genügend Schrittfreiheit? Bessere Tourentauglichkeit?

Ich würde das aktuelle Fritzz mit 14,5kg nehmen, und nichts dran bauen was das Gewicht erhöht (ausser meine CMP Plattformpedale). Mein Einsatzweck wäre wie gesagt hauptsächlich Alpen- und Voralpen-touren mit schönen Abfahrten  Bike-Park vielleicht einmal zum Probieren. Für die Flachlandtouren würd ich in diesem Falle mein jetziges Radl behalten.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Gestern, 21:06    #53  
Bonzai1982 
Fritzzer !!!*

Zuviel der Ehre ....

Erstmal, eine gute Entschiedung (auch wenn ich jetzt wieder gesteinigt werde  ) bzgl. der evtl. Wahl eines Fritzz 

Wie ich nun auch shcon im "Stereo oder Fritzz" - Thread geschrieben habe, Fritzz IST durchaus Tourentauglich, die nötigen Parts sind ja verbaut und auch das aktuelle Gewicht von 14,5Kg (ist aber für die Grösse M ausgelegt soweit ich weiss) sprechen für die Kletterfähigkeit.

Zu der Grösse: Ich habe bewusst die Grösse M gewählt, da ich nciht auf die Beweglichkeit und Verspieltheit verzichten wollte. Durch das abgesenkte Oberrohr sollte aber auch bei 20" noch genügend Beinfreiheit vorhanden sein.
M-L:
Oberröhrlänge 15mm mehr, was in der Horizontalen einen Zuwachs von 10mm ausmacht.

Wie gesagt, ich kann mit meinem Fritzz auch Touren fahren, die 18kg ziehen allerdings schon merklich den Hang hinab.
Wenn du keine Zunahme an Gewicht geplant hast ... dann denke ich wirst du auch mit den 20" zufrieden sein, da du ja auch vermehrt den Berg hinauf strampeln möchtest. Berg hinab wird es durch den etwas grösseren Radstand sehr ruhig liegen.

Bei der Grösse dürfte sich auch das "Problem" bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze von hinten in Richtung Tretlager zu kurbeln erledigt haben.

Im Endeffekt entsscheidet natürlich immer eine perönliche Testfahrt über Gefallen oder nicht Gefallen .... 

Gruss

Alex


Zitat:
Für die Flachlandtouren würd ich in diesem Falle mein jetziges Radl behalten.  

Genau so mache ich es eigentlich auch. Mein XC Pro ist bestens für die hiesigen "Flachlandtouren" geeignet, bringt aber auch stolze 15Kg auf die Waage (gibt ordentlich Saft in die Waden...)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Heute, 08:09    #54  
Brausa 
Mitglied*


vielen Dank für die Infos, und sorry - ich hab im falschen Thread gepostet, hier hat das Fritzz eigentlich nichts verloren.....
Wegen der Probefahrt muss ich mal schauen. Selbst in einer Größe wird das schon ein Problem (da mein Händler kein Testfritzz in den Laden stellt), 18 und 20" zu vergleichen erscheint mir utopisch. Muss mal rumtelefonieren....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Dezember 2006)

Kein Thema.

Sicher, das könnte u.U. zu einem Problem werden, diese zwei Grössen nebeneinander stehen zu haben und auszuprobieren.

Ich muss gestehen, ich saß auch das erste mal auf meinem Fritzz, als es schon da war und alle Teile montiert waren. Aber es hat gepasst wie die Faust auf's Auge.
Ok, ich habe ein wenig den Radstand von meinem XC abgeleitet (20") und von daher viel mir die Wahl M zu nehmen recht einfach.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## E=MC² (14. Dezember 2006)

Ach ich packs nicht!

Jetzt habe ich schon bei zwei Händlern wegen einer Probefahrt mit Fritzz und Stereo nachgefragt; aber keiner führt das Fritzz.
Es ist zum verrücktwerden.

Wie soll ich denn jetzt feststellen, welches besser zu mir passt?


----------



## Brausa (14. Dezember 2006)

So geht's mir auch.
Da soll man ein MTB für 2500 bzw. für 3300 kaufen ohne je draufgesessen zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. Dezember 2006)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Aber als guter Händler sollte er eigentlich in der Lage sein ein Bike zu ordern, evtl. dann als Ausstellungsstück weiter zu führen.
Vielleicht ist denen ja das Risiko zu hoch, dass sie drauf sitzen bleiben? Was ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen kann, da ja ernsthaftes Interesse bekundet wird ....

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, das ich im Vorfeld auch nciht Probegefahren bin. Ausser auf der Eurobike genauestens inspiziert.
Die Grösse habe ich von meinem XC, den Erfahrungen auf Bikes meiner Kollegen die Grösse M fahren und auch in etwa meine Körpergrösse besitzen, abgeleitet ... Folge: Sitzt, passt, nichts wackelt und nach Luft musste ich lange schnappen bei der ersten Runde auf Fritzz


----------



## 4x4 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube die Händler hätten gerne Vorführer, kriegen aber keine.


----------



## Brausa (16. Dezember 2006)

Hab heute ein paar Händler durchtelefoniert: 

Die meisten haben kein Fritzz weil Zitat: "ihnen der Kundenstamm dazu fehlt....."

Ich hab dann allerdings ein 2006er in 18" gefunden: Radl Rasti in Lenggries (nähe Bad Tölz).
Die sind super nett, man kann es probefahren (klar), aber ich hätte es sogar ausleihen können für eine Probe-Bergtour!


Eindruck Fritzz: Super! Da es schon eingefahren ist funktionieren die Federelmente bereits perfekt. Klasse ansprechen, riesiger Federweg schon beim "eintauchen auf den Pedalen". Auf der Ebene fährt es sich wirklich einwandfrei, und das obwohl Big Betti drauf waren. Die große Magura bremst wie ein Anker...Das Gewicht erschien mir auch voll O.K. 
Die Größe war 18". Durch die schräge Sattelstütze passt das für sehr viele Leute, denn je weiter sie ausgezogen wird, desto größer wird der Abstand zum Lenker. Bei mir war die Stütze auf der Markierung "9". Bei einer Neubestellung würd ich aber 20" nehmen, damit der Schwerpunkt beim Bergauffahren nicht so weit hinten ist.

Entscheidungshemmung: Daneben war ein Stereo zum direkten Vergleich: Die 2kg weniger merkt man beim Aufheben deutlich. Obwohl ich vom Fritzz begeistert bin, ist das doch noch das große Contra. Ich befürchte dass man das bei Steigungen >20% (wo ich so schon zu kämpfen habe) deutlich merkt.

Dafür ist das Fahrwerk vom Fritzz bereits bei leichten Hindernissen wie z.B. Treppenstufen (ich bin mit beiden eine Bahngleis-Unterführung runtergefahren) merklich überlegen. Auf dem Stereo sind die Schläge härter, das Fritzz nimmt das gelassener.

Fazit: Obwohl das Fritzz wirklich geil ist (ja das ist das richtige Wort) macht die Besichtigung die Entscheidung nicht leichter....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hab heute ein paar Händler durchtelefoniert:
> 
> Die meisten haben kein Fritzz weil Zitat: "ihnen der Kundenstamm dazu fehlt....."
> 
> ...




 .... aber dein Zögern spricht definitiv für das Fritzz ... wie oft musstest du grinsen? Wie lange hat sich das Grinsen im Nachhinein gehalten?
Und quälen muss man sich doch ab und an auch mal 
Und 20% ???? Hey, die bin ich am Lago auch hochgekurbelt, incl. Fullface Helm, kompletter Protection, 28° und Tagesgepäck auf dem Rücken ....

Aber sicher, du musst für dich wissen welches Bike einen effektiveren Nutzen hat.


----------



## Brausa (16. Dezember 2006)

rein nach Effektivität will ich beim Hobby nicht gehen. Dann wäre klar das Stereo vorne, da es: 
1. billiger ist
2. billiger ist weil ich nur ein Fahrrad mit 2 Laufradsätzen brauche und somit mein vorhandenes MTB veräussern könnte.
und 3. wegen Punkt 2 häufiger genutzt werden würde als das Fritzz.

Ich glaub ich nehm trotzdem das Fritzz. Wenn es wirklich zu schwer für leichte/lange Touren ist, kann ich nächstes Jahr immer noch ein günstiges Stereo kaufen und mein Corratec Teil verkaufen. Hobbys kosten halt leider Geld...


Frage zu den Ausstattungsvarianten:

Ich habe gerade versucht nachzuvollziehen wo die 550g Gewichtsunterschied herkommen und ob sich der gesalzene Aufpreis (800) für die Louise Variante lohnt. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Dezember 2006)

Die Louise Version beinhaltet zudem ja noch den DT-LRS und XT-/XTR-Kombination.

Meine Empfehlung geht ganz klar an die Louise FR .... Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss der Bremse ist einfach TOP.

Also ich würde sagen, einmal richtig gekauft und keine Sorgen mehr.
Wobei das bei der "niederen" Ausstattungsvariante so auch nicht wirklich gesagt werden kann, da die Hayes ebenfalls eine sehr gute Bremse ist und auch der Sun LRS sehr gut ist. Allerdings ist die Kombination ein Tacken schwerer ...


----------



## Brausa (17. Dezember 2006)

So, hab jetzt mal angefangen einige Daten zusammenzutragen:

Die *Komponenten *für die Louise Variante (Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Kassette, Kette) kosten bei Actionsports *112* mehr als für die Hayes Variante und sparen dabei *170g* an Gewicht.

Die Bremsen dürften sich vom Gewicht nicht viel schenken, leider gibts bei Magura keine exakten Gewichte. Kosten: Wenn die die billige Version der HFX9 verbaut ist (es gibt scheinbar noch eine "Mag" welche genauso teuer ist wie die Louise) betragen die Mehrkosten für Magura *168.*

So, dann wären wir bei 170g und 280. Demzufolge müssten die DT Laufräder 380g einsparen. Die SOS Felgen sind je Stück 20g schwerer, also verbleiben 340g für die Naben. Kommt mir etwas viel vor...

Wo das restliche Geld bleibt ist allerdings fraglich....


Edit: hab das in einem alten Beitrag (anderes Thema) gefunden:

_ESX8:
Naben:
DT340 Steckachse Vorderrad: 238 g
DT340 disc Hinterrad: 372 g

Felgen ESX8:
DT 5.1d: 2 x 500g
---------------------------------------

ESX7:

Naben:
abba sos Hinterrad: 421 g
abba sos dh Steckachse Vorderrad: 217 g

Felgen:
Sun SOS 2 x 520g_

Keine Ahnung ob das die passenden Ringle Naben sind, aber da wäre praktisch kein Unterschied vom Gewicht her.


----------



## Brausa (17. Dezember 2006)

Im Fusion Freak wird auch der Fox RP23 (wie im Stereo) angeboten. Wenn der fürs Fritzz taugt könnte man sich 170g einsparen, bei gleichen Kosten. Nur fraglich ob der Händler so flexibel ist. Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist doch nur für die bessere Kühlung bei langen, harten Etappen?

Wie schauts mit der Kurbel aus? Gibts da was leichteres was reinpasst. Die Diabolus (lt. Eigenwerbung "stabilste Freeride-Kurbel am Markt") ist für den Zweck Enduro eigentlich zu schwer und teuer.

So könnte man die 14kg Marke unterbieten (Kataloggewicht ohne Pedale).


----------



## gerrit981 (17. Dezember 2006)

Mein Fritzz habe ich in der Hayes Version bestellt. Ich stehe nicht so auf dt swiss und für 800  kann ich viel tunen. Nach dem Winter ist das Verschleißset eh fratze und ein neues muss her, egal ob deore oder xt.
Die louise ist zwar klar die bessere Bremse, obwohl das neue modell echt billig aussieht. Aber wie gesagt, für 800 tacken kann man schöneres bekommen (Mono 4).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Im Fusion Freak wird auch der Fox RP23 (wie im Stereo) angeboten. Wenn der fürs Fritzz taugt könnte man sich 170g einsparen, bei gleichen Kosten. Nur fraglich ob der Händler so flexibel ist. Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist doch nur für die bessere Kühlung bei langen, harten Etappen?
> 
> Wie schauts mit der Kurbel aus? Gibts da was leichteres was reinpasst. Die Diabolus (lt. Eigenwerbung "stabilste Freeride-Kurbel am Markt") ist für den Zweck Enduro eigentlich zu schwer und teuer.
> 
> So könnte man die 14kg Marke unterbieten (Kataloggewicht ohne Pedale).




Der Fox hat aber nicht den Federwegshub wie der Swinger.
Zur Flexibiltät des Händlers, meiner war felxibel bzgl. der Gabel und anderer Parts, aber sicher ist das von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich.

Bei einer anderen Kurbel muss du ja nur drauf achten, dass du eine 83er Innenlagerbreite hast.
Clavicula DH?
Tune?
Wobei es dabei preislich sicher sehr fragwürdig wird.



gerrit981 schrieb:


> Mein Fritzz habe ich in der Hayes Version bestellt. Ich stehe nicht so auf dt swiss und für 800  kann ich viel tunen. Nach dem Winter ist das Verschleißset eh fratze und ein neues muss her, egal ob deore oder xt.
> Die louise ist zwar klar die bessere Bremse, obwohl das neue modell echt billig aussieht. Aber wie gesagt, für 800 tacken kann man schöneres bekommen (Mono 4).



Die neue Louise ist  für'n Ar*** ... sorry, das Magura eine so gute Bremse so versaut hat ... kann ich nciht nachvollziehen.
Die M4 ist mit Sicherheit optisch eine wunderschöne Alternative.


----------



## Brausa (17. Dezember 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Der Fox hat aber nicht den Federwegshub wie der Swinger.
> Die neue Louise ist  für'n Ar*** ... sorry, das Magura eine so gute Bremse so versaut hat ... kann ich nciht nachvollziehen.
> .



Lt. einen Test in der Mountainbike 09/06 hat der RP23 bei 190mm Einbaulänge 50,8mm Hub, der Manitou Swinger 50mm. Schenken sich also vom Federweg her nichts.

Das mit der Louise würde mich näher interessieren, da ich wenn ich die Hayes Ausstattung nehme auf alle Fälle eine Louise nachkaufen will ('06er oder '07er Modell)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (17. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Lt. einen Test in der Mountainbike 09/06 hat der RP23 bei 190mm Einbaulänge 50,8mm Hub, der Manitou Swinger 50mm. Schenken sich also vom Federweg her nichts.
> 
> Das mit der Louise würde mich näher interessieren, da ich wenn ich die Hayes Ausstattung nehme auf alle Fälle eine Louise nachkaufen will ('06er oder '07er Modell)



Ich dachte Manitou hätte eine "Sonderedition" an Swinger für Cube bereitgestellt ... nunja, man kann sich ja irren 

Ich kann keine praktischen Erfahrungen zu der 2007er Louise abgeben.
Mir sagt sie optisch einfach überhaupt nicht zu.
Der Bremssattel ist ja in Ordnung, an die Scheibe kann man sich gewöhnen, aber die neuen Griffe ... so viele Drogen kann ich garnicht nehmen das sie mir gefallen würden.
Wiegt die neue BAT-Version nciht auch mehr? als die 06er?
Also wenn dann würde ich dir die 06er incl. grosse Scheiben empfehlen.
Juicy Seven und Hope M4 bilden aber durchaus sehr gute Alternativen welche du dir auch genauer anschauen solltest.


----------



## gerrit981 (17. Dezember 2006)

Im Fritzz ist ein 200er Dämpfer verbaut. Die haben aber trotzdem beide 50 mm Hub.

Die neue Louise sieht hauptsächlich klobig aus und auch die Verarbeitung der Bremshebel (Gußgrate an der Seite) wirkt außerordentlich schlampig.
Die Ventidisk sind auch einfach nur schwer und teuer.
Entweder die alte Louise ode was anderes. Ich habe mir die M4 angeschaut und die ist wesentlich netter vearbeitet, kein Plastik, elegant und auchevon den Bremsleistungen gut.


----------



## Brausa (18. Dezember 2006)

Da ich noch vor der Größenfrage 18 oder 20" stehe: Welche hat du geordert (und bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge)


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2006)

18 Zoll Fritzz bei 183/88cm Längen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann da meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten.
Wobei mein Augenmerk (wie schon gesagt) nicht auf pure Tourentauglichkeit, denn auf Beweglichkeit ausgerichtet war:

18" bei 1,90m/92-93cm.


----------



## Brausa (18. Dezember 2006)

Die Händler raten halt immer zu 20" (1,87m und 90cm). Deshalb keine ganz leicht Entscheidung ohne direkten Vergleich..
Auf welcher Markierung steht deine Sattelstütze zum Bergauf fahren?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

Brausa schrieb:


> Die Händler raten halt immer zu 20" (1,87m und 90cm). Deshalb keine ganz leicht Entscheidung ohne direkten Vergleich..
> Auf welcher Markierung steht deine Sattelstütze zum Bergauf fahren?



Das kann ich mir denken, dass das nicht einfach ist.

Meine Markierung von der Sattelstütze steht auf 4,5-5 bei gediegenen Touren. Gekürzt habe ich die P6 bis ca. 2cm unterhalb der "Notmarkierung" und kann dadurch die Stütze komplett versenken wenn es derbe den Berg hinab geht und es reicht von der Länge dicke um eben den Berg auch wieder hinauf zu keulen


----------



## Brausa (18. Dezember 2006)

Das wundert mich jetzt ein wenig. Bei meiner 18" Probefahrt hatte ich die Stütze auf 9 (klassisch eingestellt mit fast durchgestreckten Bein und Ferse auf Pedal). Deine Schrittlänge ist ja sogar 3cm größer.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2006)

Meine steht auf 6,5.


----------



## Trumpf (18. Dezember 2006)

Meine steht bei 4. Mit dem 16 Zoll Rahmen. Ich hab wohl die kürzesten Beine hier.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Dezember 2006)

Der Swinger im Fritzz hat bei 200mm Einbaulänge 56mm Hub.

mfg


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Swinger im Fritzz hat bei 200mm Einbaulänge 56mm Hub.
> 
> mfg



Danke Sebastian 
Ich meinte doch zu wissen das da was nicht Original ist ....

Ohne nerven zu wollen, wie sieht es denn bei Cube mittlerweile mit den Erfahrungen bzgl. Coil-Dämpfern aus ???


Zu der Sattelstütze, ich kann jetzt leider nur an meiner Sattelstütze nachschauen, Fritzz befindet sich auf der Intensivstation bzgl. den Bremsen.
Aber ich mache mal kurz ein Foto .... einen Moment.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe ncohmal nachgeschaut.
Mei Sattel ist bei der Marke 5.
Dadurch sind meine Beine nicht komplett gurchgestreckt, aber durchgestreckt genug um die Berge locker hoch zu treten (prinzipiell wie im Lehrbuch  ).


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2006)

Pass Du mal auf Deine Knie auf. Wenn ich mit ner 88er Beinlänge bei 6,5 bin und Du bei drei cm BL mehr 1,5cm weniger Stützenauszug fährst erlaube ich mir bei gleichem Fahrwerk dir diesen Tip zu geben. Natürlich spielen div. Faktoren eine Rolle -Pedale, Schuhsohlendicke..., aber da ich permanent peinlich genau auf die richtige Höhe achte, kommt mir Deine (mit Kenntnis Deiner BL) als Kniegelenksmord vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Pass Du mal auf Deine Knie auf. Wenn ich mit ner 88er Beinlänge bei 6,5 bin und Du bei drei cm BL mehr 1,5cm weniger Stützenauszug fährst erlaube ich mir bei gleichem Fahrwerk dir diesen Tip zu geben. Natürlich spielen div. Faktoren eine Rolle -Pedale, Schuhsohlendicke..., aber da ich permanent peinlich genau auf die richtige Höhe achte, kommt mir Deine (mit Kenntnis Deiner BL) als Kniegelenksmord vor.



Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Komisch ist dann nur, dass ich wirklich sehr bequem auf dem Hobel sitze und auch sehr gut durchtreten kann. Meinen Knien geht es bisher sehr gut.
Also irgendwas ist ja dann komisch ... bin jetzt selber etwas beunruhigt/verwundert.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal richtig mit Buch usw. meine Beinlänge gemessen: 90cm +- 0,5cm.

Ich werde das alles nochmal genauestens unter die Lupe nehmen sobald Fritzz aus der Werkstatt da ist .... kann ja nicht sein das ich hier gegen sämtliche Normen bequem fahren kann. Oh Wunder


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Dezember 2006)

Liefertermin Frirtzz:

November => KW 52 => KW 2      

Dafür ist mein Remedy in blau / blau da.

Besser noch: Die Carbon Rennräder,  November => KW 18...

Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Dezember 2006)

Die einfachen Modelle trudeln aber ein.

Ich glaub ich nehm ein aim...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Liefertermin Frirtzz:
> 
> November => KW 52 => KW 2
> 
> ...




Was soll man da noch sagen???
Ich bin gespannt wo das ganze diesmal hinführt.....




gerrit981 schrieb:


> Die einfachen Modelle trudeln aber ein.
> 
> Ich glaub ich nehm ein aim...



Derber "Rückschritt", oder findest du nicht????


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Dezember 2006)

das hätte ich aber mitnehmen können


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe dafür aber ne runde mit dem 06 er Fritzz in 16" gedreht und zum vergleich mit nem coiler 


Ich will Fritzz, egal wie lange es dauert. Das Bike ist der Hammer.

Und er sah das es gut war. punkt und ende


----------



## Bonzai1982 (18. Dezember 2006)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür aber ne runde mit dem 06 er Fritzz in 16" gedreht und zum verkleich mit nem coiler
> 
> 
> Ich will Fritzz, egal wie lange es dauert. Das Bike ist bder Hammer.
> ...



Das war genau meine Einstellung  von November 2005 bis Juli 2006 ... und schau dir an wie Fritzz und ich zusammen Spass haben und ich glücklich bin.
Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle


----------



## j-man (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread hier hat ja nun fast ein Jahr geschlummert und die beiden Modelle haben sich ja auch weiter entwickelt. Ich schwanke selbst zwischen einem Stereo und dem Fritzz. Letztgenanntes hat ja durch das Weglassen der heftigen FR-Kurbeln schon einiges an Gewicht eingespart und kommt laut Katalog mit knapp unter 14 kg ohne Pedale aus.

Ich wohne in Hamburg und werde daher öfters auch mal mit Flachlandtouren Vorlieb nehmen müssen - ob das noch leichtere Stereo da wohl eher meinen Anforderungen entspricht? Schließlich hat es ja auch schon 140 mm hinten. Wichtig wäre mir auch die Stabilität, dass ich auch ein bisschen springen und Drops bis 1,50 m, ins Flat bis ca. 1 m machen könnte. Mein Gewicht: 83 kg.

Langt mir da das Stereo? 

Das nächste wäre die Frage nach der richtigen Rahmengröße: Ich bin 1,80 bei 83 cm. Schrittlänge. Wäre 18" da schon zu unhandlich für mich? Sollte mir das 16" auf längeren Touren "zu eng" sein, wäre das natürlich auch nicht so gut.

Bonzai fährt ja bei > 185 cm noch 18"...?

Gruß, j-man


----------



## Bond007 (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei deinem Anforderungsprofil würd ich wohl das *Stereo* nehmen - ich selbst hab mich vor knapp 1,5 Jahren auch dafür entschieden und hab das Bike garantiert noch nicht an seine Grenzen gebracht.  
Bezüglich der Rahmengröße wäre wohl ein 18"er perfekt - ich selbst bin 1,86 groß und hab etwa die gleiche Schrittlänge wie Du...mir paßt das 18"er wie angegossen und läßt sich spielerisch durch alles bewegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-man (10. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich mal so ketzerisch nachfragen darf: Was versuchst Du denn so, um das Bike an die Grenzen zu bringen?  
Das Fritzz erscheint mir alles in allem einfach den entscheidenden Tacken solider - bei meinem Gewicht und der etwas härteren Gangart habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich (Stabilitäts-)Reserven brauche, von denen ich mir im Moment noch nicht absolut sicher bin, dass das Stereo sie bietet!
Aber natürlich darf ich nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass man in Hamburg und Umland mehr waagerecht und bergauf als (steil) bergab fährt. Die Tests von Bike & Co. erwähnen im Zusammenhang mit dem Fritzz immer, dass man es auch mal in den Bikepark mitnehmen könne - vom Stereo habe ich das noch nie gelesen. Wie sieht es also damit aus?


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht kann ich dazu was beitragen....ich fahre selber ein Fritzz und ein Kumpel von mir das Stereo.
Nach einem Jahr mit Bikepark, Bikeurlaub am Gardasee und etlichen Touren in der Heimat kann ich nur folgendes berichten.
Mit dem 08er Fritzz kommt man auf ca 14kg, ist also für Touren noch super geeignet.
Bin mit meinem alten 06er Fritzz mit 16,2kg auf Touren unterwegs gewesen und es war noch im Rahmen.
Wenn du mit dem Bike auch in Bikeparks untwerwegs sein willst, kannst du das Stereo vergessen.
Auch auf den Trails rund um den Gardasee macht sich die höhere Stabilität, die Sitzposition für'n "Downhill" positiv bemerkbar.
Ich bau mir momentan das 08er Fritz auf - hauptsächlich für Touren, teilweise auch noch Bikepark!


----------



## j-man (11. Dezember 2007)

hallo Shogun, danke für Deine Erfahrung. 
Die Tatsache, dass das Fritzz einiges an Gewicht eingebüßt hat, lässt mich in der Tat dahin tendieren. Allerdings sind mir Wendigkeit auf Singletrails und Kletterfähigkeit wirklich wichtig, und da können 2 kg mehr und eine eher "abwärtsgerichtete" Geometrie schon Spaßverderber sein...


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann musst du aber bedenken, dass Bikeparkbesuche mitm Stereo nicht möglich sind! (ich geh davon aus, dass du da Spaß haben willst)

Ich will behaupten, dass ich mit´m Fritzz auf Singletrails flotter unterwegs bin als mit nem Stereo! Aber das ist auch Geschmackssache!


----------



## j-man (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Begriff "Bikepark" war mehr als eine Umschreibung der härteren Aufgaben des neuen Bikes gedacht - also (kleinere) Sprünge, Drops etc. Dass ich tatsächlich aus Hamburg bis in den Harz zum Bikepark fahre, wird wegen der langen Anfahrt bei realistischer Betrachtungsweise leider nicht häufig vorkommen.


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2007)

OK...dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden.
Dann viel Spaß mitm Stereo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (11. Dezember 2007)

*@j-man:* Will Dir ja keinesfalls das Fritzz ausreden - ist ebenfalls ein Top-Bike, aber wenn Du hauptsächlich auf "gemäßigteren" Wegen & Trails unterwegs bist, wird Dir das Stereo schon ausreichen. Mach Dir wegen der Stabilität keinen Kopf, andere bringen noch mehr auf die Waage und kommen mit dem Stereo super aus.
Ich denke einfach, das Du mit dem Stereo ebenfalls eine riesen Gaudi haben wirst und die paar cm weniger Federweg sollten´s auch net verhindern. 
Preislich & ausstattungsmäßig liegen beide jedenfalls dicht beinander.


----------



## j-man (11. Dezember 2007)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> OK...dann hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden.
> Dann viel Spaß mitm Stereo!



ich weiß' es doch auch nicht...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Dezember 2007)

mach's wie ich, kauf dir beides


----------



## j-man (11. Dezember 2007)

hehe, ne als Alternative nehme ich ein Hardtail-Dirtbike.


----------



## reysor (11. Dezember 2007)

oder mach's wie ich und kauf dir das stereo the one ->allmountain richtung enduro. vielleicht der optimale kompromiss?!?


----------



## ShogunZ (11. Dezember 2007)

@j-man: Wennst ausschließlich in der Hamburger Gegend unterwegs bist, würd ich auch das Stereo nehmen - keine Frage!
Ich hätt vorhin nur gemeint, dass du damit auch Bikeparks unsicher machen willst, dann hätt ich dir abgeraten - auch keine Frage!


----------



## j-man (11. Dezember 2007)

@ reysor macht die Pike gegenüber Revelation/Fox 32 tatsächlich so einen bedeutenden Unterschied?

@ Shogun dann neigt sich die Waagschale also doch wieder dem stereo zu - Mann ist das schwer! Leider hat kein Händler weit und breit die Modelle auf Lager, dass ich sie mal ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## MadDogXXL (4. Januar 2008)

Tja, dann komm ich mal daher und heize das Thema neu an ,-)

Brauche auch noch eine Entscheidungshilfe für Stereo oder Fritzz
bzw. Ausstattungsvariante des Bikes.

Anforderungsprofil:
- das Rad wird zu 95% für 2-4h Trips herhalten
- ich muss die Berge im Stuttgarter Raum selber hoch strampeln können
- Ich bewege mich zu 95% auf Waldautobahnen und Singeltrails
- Hier sind auch Sprünge und Drops verbaut um die ich nur selten einen Bogen fahre
- Meine Bekannten wollen mich immer mit nach Bad Wildbad oder Finale Ligurien schleifen (wenn ihr das lest, ist natürlich positv gemeint ,-) ) 
das werden dann aber höchstens die 5% sein die zu den 95% fehlen.
- 181cm Gross, 90Kg Kampfgewicht, 83cm Schrittmaß

So, Probegefahren bin ich schon eine Menge Bikes und letztendlich bei Cube gelandet. Das Stereo hatte einfach n super Hinterbau der überzeugte.
Die Probefahrt des Fritzz steht noch aus, mein Händler hat leider noch keins geliefert bekommen.

Mein Hauptproblem ist das Abschätzen der Sitzposition auf meine Definition von "Tourentauglichkeit", da mein Background ein "FullyHard nix Feder MTB" im Marathon Stil ist. Die ersten Touren mit dem geliehenen Coiler meines Bekannten waren quasi ein Kulturschock. Nach fleißigem Ausleihen muss ich aber sagen man gewöhnt sich dran und bei der Probefahrt des Stereo hatt ich sogar das Gefühl ich wäre dort zu gestreckt und vorderlastig ,-) Ganz klar muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich schon einwenig agiler sein möchte, als dieser 20kg Downhillbereifte KonaBomber meines Bekannten.

Tja, also im Moment tendiere ich obwohl noch ungetestet zum Fritzz in 18''. Sofern ich bei der ausstehenden Probefahrt nicht das Gefühl bekomme, dass es zu kurz oder zu rücklastig ist wirds wohl dabei bleiben.

Mal schauen wie ich es dann mit dem Flaschenhalter löse, das Vorhandensein  von Flaschenhaltern war ursprünglich eines meiner Kriterien für die Vorabselektion ,-)  


Nun aber zu dem wirklich noch offenen Punkt der Ausstattungsvariante.

Die Fox Gabel ist für mich eigentlich der Hauptpunkt für die Ausstattungsvariante, da diese mir bei verschiedenen Probefahren immer Positv aufgefallen ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich darin bestärken oder ein paar Pros und Contras für die Varianten The One und K18 liefern. (gerne auch in Bezug auf Stereo falls ihr mich eher dort seht). Immerhin ist der Preisunterschied 400Euro (2999 zu 2599) da brauch ich mehr als nur mein aktuelles Bauchgefühl ,-)


Meine Bekannten sind sehr stark auf Bikeparkbike und Tourenzweitradausgerichtet. Von dem her sind aus dieser Seite meist die Argumente Wartung und Langlebigkeit zu hören und damit das Anraten zu einer Stahlfedervariante. Selten das Argument Gewicht und Verstellbarkeit. Überhaupt scheint für Downhiller alles Verschleißteil zu sein und damit für einen Fahrradkauf irrelevant ,-)

Ich will aber nicht ein Rahmenset + Ersatzteillager kaufen sondern für mich als alltäglichen Drecksaufahrer eine Eierlegendewollmilchsau finden, kaufen und glücklichsein - ganz wie mit meinem alten Bike.

Naja, ich quassel schonwieder zuviel, bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt.


MfG,

Mad


----------



## MadDogXXL (8. Januar 2008)

Oh nein, ich hänge mit meiner Frage an einem toten Thread.
Da macht man einmal nicht nen neuen auf... ;-)


----------



## fatz (8. Januar 2008)

was wolltest du denn nu wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadDogXXL (8. Januar 2008)

Ok merke schon ich hatte wirklich zuviel gelabert ,-)

Also werd ich mal kurz und deutlich ,-)

Erstens liege ich mit meiner Wahl zum Fritzz richtig oder seht ihr mich mehr beim Stereo ?

Zweitens Fritzz The One vs Fritzz K18

Was ist die vernünftigere Wahl bzgl. Preis Leistung ?

Unterschiede die ich nicht sicher gewichten kann:
The One <---> K18

Gabel: Fox 36 Talas RC2, 100/130/160mm, 20mm QR <---> Rock Shox Lyrik 2StepAir, 115-160mm, Maxle

Bremse: Formula The One, hydr. Scheibenbremse (203/180mm) <---> Formula Oro K18, hydr. Scheibenbremse (203/180mm)

Felge: DT SWISS 5.1D <---> Sun Equalizer, VR/HR Maxle



Die Schalthebel, Kette, und Kassette gewichte ich als für mich nicht relevantes Argument für den Aufpreis von 400 für die The One Ausstattung.
Ich hab kein Problem damit, das The One vorzuziehen wenn die Argumente für die Frau stimmen ,-)

Also darf ich um PROS und contras für die Unterschiede bitten ?


----------



## j-man (8. Januar 2008)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Ok merke schon ich hatte wirklich zuviel gelabert ,-)
> 
> Also werd ich mal kurz und deutlich ,-)
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen mehr hättest Du schon ruhig labern können und sagen, was Du mit dem Bike vorhast. 

Ich stehe übrigens vor der gleichen Entscheidung...


----------



## MadDogXXL (8. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen bereits "mehr" geschrieben doch darauf kam keine Antwort, sonder die Versenkung des Threads in den Tiefen der Forenseiten...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4356111&postcount=100

^^ so damit schicke ich dich mal ne Seite back...


mfg

Mad


----------



## j-man (8. Januar 2008)

sorry, den Beitrag hatte ich schon wieder vergessen. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus zum Fritzz in K18 raten. Damit kannst du im bikepark (vorerst) mithalten und sparst die 400,- für die Gabel. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MadDogXXL (8. Januar 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> sorry, den Beitrag hatte ich schon wieder vergessen. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus zum Fritzz in K18 raten. Damit kannst du im bikepark (vorerst) mithalten und sparst die 400,- für die Gabel.
> Just my 2 cents.



1. kein sorry nötig ,-)
2. du denkst also auch das eigentlich nur die gabel ein argument für "the one" ist, damit aber 400 fast bischen viel sind solange keiner was schlechtes über Lyrik oder besonders gutes über Talas sagt...
3. darf das hier meine frau nicht lesen, irgendwie freu ich mich übrers sparen auf der einen seite anderseits hatte ich mich schon auf fox gefreut bzw seelisch den preis schon verdaut...

ok, dann mal her mit noch mehr meinungen ...


----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2008)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Ok merke schon ich hatte wirklich zuviel gelabert ,-)


so wollt ich das jetzt nicht direkt sagen  

wenn du eh mehr bikeparkmaessig unterwegs bist wuerd ich mir (ohne selber eines gefahren 
zu ein) eher das fritzz anschauen. ich bin mit meinem stereo super zufrieden, aber ich fahr 
mehr lange touren mit moeglichst hohem trailanteil. bei groben sachen kommt das stereo
dann doch irgendwo an seine grenzen (bzw der federweg kommt  an sein grenzen...)


----------



## Trumpf (9. Januar 2008)

Laut deinem "Post 100" willst du 2-4 Stunden Touren fahren aber dich dennoch im Bikepark damit nicht fehl am Platz fühlen ?!

Dann natürlich auf jeden Fall ein Fritzz. Ich fahre auch viele Touren mit dem Fritzz. Bis zu 6 Stunden am Tag sind keine Seltenheit, bis zu 100Km/2000Hm am Tag ohne Probleme. Auch dank der hochwertigen Komponenten die verbaut sind lässt sich das meiner Meinung nach ganz gut und auch im ordentlichen Tempo bewältigen. Und für den Fall dass du 2 km/h langsamer als deine Kumpels bist wenn es berghoch geht.. Denk immer dran, bergab holst du sie locker wieder ein.   

Welche Ausstattungsvariante du wählst, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ich persönlich fahre eine Marzocchi an meinem Fritzz. Und bin auch vorher nur Marzocchi gefahren.


----------



## MadDogXXL (9. Januar 2008)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Laut deinem "Post 100" willst du 2-4 Stunden Touren fahren aber dich dennoch im Bikepark damit nicht fehl am Platz fühlen ?!



Hmm klingt so, als ob 2-4 h für euch viel klingen. Hatte erwartet damit als Semitourenfahrer zu gelten. Dachte für den geübten Wochendtourfahrer gilt 8h Tagestour ,-)

Wobei mir dabei auffällt, das ich ja garnicht über KM Leistung und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gesprochen haben - wohl weil diese eher nicht in meinem normalen Betrachtungswinkel liegen.

Also Zusatzinfo: mein Tempo ist meist niedrig da zu 75% mein Hund mitläuft (schwäbisches Laufen = rennen).

Die Touren ohne Hund können dann aber hingegen schonwieder Km und Hm fressend ausarten. Hatte mal das Vergnügen einem Alpencrosser in der Vorbereitungsphase hinterher zu hecheln.

Trails abwärts kein Problem, er musste immer Staubschlucken. Dicke Steigungen bergauf auch kein Problem, war ne Nase vorn (Jugend schlägt Alter). Aber gegen Ende der Tour, laut seinem Raumschiffcockpit nach 600hm und 35km fing der an nen Traktor zu jagen und zu überholen - ich bin auf meinem Hardtail krepiert...

Also ich brauch n Enduro das sich fährt wie ein Allmountain um für alle Fälle in der Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Denn ich muss meinen Hund im Downhill besiegen und mit dem Alpencrosser hinterm Traktor mithalten. 
Im Zweifelsfall fahr ich lieber bischen mehr mit dem Hund, für mehr springen, droppen und weniger km ,-)

Also fürs Fritzz entscheiden und die Fox 36 nehmen um Gewicht zu sparen - richtig ? ,-)

mfg

mad


----------



## tutterchen (9. Januar 2008)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Hmm klingt so, als ob 2-4 h für euch viel klingen. Hatte erwartet damit als Semitourenfahrer zu gelten. Dachte für den geübten Wochendtourfahrer gilt 8h Tagestour ,-)
> 
> Wobei mir dabei auffällt, das ich ja garnicht über KM Leistung und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gesprochen haben - wohl weil diese eher nicht in meinem normalen Betrachtungswinkel liegen.mad



oh bitte, nicht diese beiden themen. hat ja auch was mit dem gelände zu tun. hatte letzte woche sogar mal ne läppsche 2h runde mit 10,5er schnitt. der schnee war halt doch ziemlich tief  jeder so schnell, jeder so lang und jeder so wild oder abseits von jeder art von weg wie er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trumpf (9. Januar 2008)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Hmm klingt so, als ob 2-4 h für euch viel klingen. Hatte erwartet damit als Semitourenfahrer zu gelten. Dachte für den geübten Wochendtourfahrer gilt 8h Tagestour ,-)



Ich bin da Tutterchen's Meinung. Jeder so wie er will. 
Eine 2 Stunden Tour kann aber auch durchaus anstrengender sein als eine 8 Stunden Tour.
Hier im Schwarzwald kann ich in 2 Stunden mit Puls am Anschlag eine Menge Höhenmeter auf unwegsamen Gelände bewältigen oder auch mal 8 Stunden ganz gemütlich durchs Tal cruisen.


----------



## MadDogXXL (10. Januar 2008)

Hehe ok ich sehe ich tat gut es zuerst nicht zu erwähnen mit den km...

Kann mir hier keiner ein GO für The One geben ?
Ich brauch Argumente wenn die Frau mich als verrückt und übertrieben abstempeln will...


----------



## messias (10. Januar 2008)

MadDogXXL schrieb:


> Hehe ok ich sehe ich tat gut es zuerst nicht zu erwähnen mit den km...
> 
> Kann mir hier keiner ein GO für The One geben ?
> Ich brauch Argumente wenn die Frau mich als verrückt und übertrieben abstempeln will...



Jo mei, das is ja ned so schwer, oda was?

1. Die Bremse (The One) wird ja grad die Fachpresse hoch- und runterbejubelt. Also rein aus Sicherheitsaspekten heraus musst du das Bike scho nehmen (Wenn das des Madl ned überzeugt...).

2. Such mal hier nach dem Gefluche auf die 2Step, da scheint mir die Fox doch ausgereifter zu sein (ich persönlich kenne aber beide nicht).


----------



## MadDogXXL (10. Januar 2008)

messias schrieb:


> Jo mei, das is ja ned so schwer, oda was?
> 
> 1. Die Bremse (The One) wird ja grad die Fachpresse hoch- und runterbejubelt. Also rein aus Sicherheitsaspekten heraus musst du das Bike scho nehmen (Wenn das des Madl ned überzeugt...).
> 
> 2. Such mal hier nach dem Gefluche auf die 2Step, da scheint mir die Fox doch ausgereifter zu sein (ich persönlich kenne aber beide nicht).



HAHA, genau meine Rede Sicherheit zieht immer:

Also da wären Pluspunkt Bremse
und grosses Minus Lyrik wegen 2Step Systemproblemen.
(wer details lesen will: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=308205&highlight=2Step
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304925&highlight=2Step

was nicht ganz rauskommt ob die 2008er auch noch die Probleme hat oder nicht, im Zweifelsfalle will ich aber kein Testfahrer für nen Schnellschuss werden...)

So, Forum ist gecheckt nun Abendbrot

Mad


----------



## MadDogXXL (11. Januar 2008)

Habe heute die Mountainbike im Briefkasten gehabt. Die haben 12 Leichtenduros getestet. Darunter Cube Fritzz The One, Fusion Freak Team Enduro WC und Canyon Torque ES 9.0

Paar Bergbilder, viel belangloses Geschwafel und pro Bike n Klappentext von ca 10  SÃ¤tzen. Federwegs und Steifigkeitsvermessung und Ausstattungsliste. Das wars.
Im Artikelfazit wird mitten im Satz unterbrochen, mit der Anmerkung bitte umblÃ¤ttern, ohne das es je weiter geht. Das Canyon geben sie mit 3200â¬ an, auf der Herstellerpage sind es aber nur 2999 ebenso im Katalog.

Das Ergebnis ist, dass das Canyon Testsieger ist und das Fritzz als eines der wenigen Bikes mit "gut" quasi als Verlierer da steht. Die BegrÃ¼ndung dafÃ¼r scheint mir aber sehr subjektiv und aus den Fingern gesaugt, wohl um dem Vorwurf alles wird immer nur mit Super und Ãberragend getestet entgegen zu wirken. Vergleicht man nÃ¤mlich den Klappentext von Cube und Fusion Freak Team Enduro WC Bike, beide mit Ã¤hnlichem Hinterbau, mÃ¼sste man meinen sie sollten die gleiche Wertung bekommen. Was hier aber nicht der Fall ist. Muss wohl an den Details der Ausstattung gelegen haben. Wobei bei diesen Details mir nur auffÃ¤llt das hier eine 6000 Euro XTR Variante mit einer 3000 Euro XT Variante verglichen wurde...

Naja, so sehr ich gerne eine starke Bewertung des Fritzz gelesen hÃ¤tte, wie sie in der Freeride 01/07 zu lesen war, so sehr bin ich doch immer weniger von den Testzeitschriften Ã¼berzeugt. Hochglanzbilder und FahrrÃ¤der in astronomischen Preiskategorien werden mit austauschbarem Geschwafel angepriesen. Als gÃ¼nstige SchnÃ¤ppchenware wird auf der letzten Seite dann meine Schmerzgrenze der Preise oder darÃ¼ber angepriesen. 

Hoffentlich kommt bald mein Fritzz zum Probefahren und toi toi toi dann auch mitnehmen. Werde mir auch nach dem Testbericht sicher kein 3000 Euro Bike ungefahren direkt ordern.

MfG

Mad

PS:
Achso und falls ich je der Meinung sein sollte 6000 Euro auszugeben, dann kauf ich meiner Frau und mir gleichzeitig ein 3000 Euro Bike. Hat schon den Vorteil das ich nie vor einer leeren Garage stehen und aufs Hardtail zurÃ¼ckgreifen muss ,-)


----------

